# 7 Reasons why Men's Lives are Easier



## Michael. (Jul 30, 2013)

.








7 Reasons why men's lives are easier

Their last name stays with them forever

Phone conversations last 30 Sec flat.

A 5 day Vacation requires only one jean

If someone forgets to invite them. They can still be friends

The same hairstyle lasts for years or even decades

They can do shopping for 25 relatives in 25 minutes

They don't freak out when they go to a party and see another man wearing the same shirt
They become buddies


.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 30, 2013)

Uh oooh...I think I might be a man, LOL (except for the last name)!


----------



## That Guy (Jul 30, 2013)

It's true.  It's all oh so true!


----------



## Anne (Jul 30, 2013)

SeaBreeze said:


> Uh oooh...I think I might be a man, LOL (except for the last name)!




My thought, too, Seabreeze!!  Guess we're men at heart!!


----------

